# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kam marre verejtje nga moderatoret...!!

## Gon!

toni77_toni
toni77_toni nuk është në linjë
"Në fillim ishte Fjala" Maska e toni77_toni

Anëtarësuar
    09-09-2005
Vendndodhja
    Kosovë
Postime
    4,233	

Sapo morët një paralajmërim tek Forumi Shqiptar

    I/e dashur Gon!,

    Sapo morët një paralajmërim nga moderatorët tek Forumi Shqiptar.

    Arsyeja:
    -------
*Mungesë serioziteti në diskutime*

    Fol per temen dhe rreth temes e mos u merr me privatesine e personave.
    Respektoje temen dhe rregulloren e forumit, *shume shkrime tua jan te kesaj natyre dhe kjo nuk duhet te perseritet...*
    -------

    Postimi në fjalë:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=3551089
*



			
				Citim Postuar më parë nga ane Lexo Postimin
    Pershendetje ,nuk e studioj por kam lexuar mjaft rreth fese islame dhe ende vazhdoj te lexoj siq lexoj edhe literature joislame apo jo fetare dhe prandaj bej krahasimin.... dhe feja islame nuk me del e mire dhe e dobishme ,prandaj jam e" tille"(siq me njihni) ......sidoqofte leximin ju rekomandoj edhe juve
    Poligamia nuk eshte farz (apo urdher) per eshte nje nga lejesat pra nuk ndalohet.
    Me lejo te bej nje pyetje ty,ti cka mendon rreth poligamise apo me sakte si do e perjetoje nese nje dite burri yt do vendoste te martonte edhe nje grua tjeter perveq teje,do e pranoje qetesisht(sepse Allahu e ka lejuar) apo do iritoheshe?!!
    E tille eshte edhe tere familja yte atje ne Viti! Nje pakic krishtere qe bejne ore e qast incestin, sepse nuk kane rreth me te gjere per te gjetur bashkshortin/en me te larget keshtu qe ia fusin njeri tjetrit brenda perbrenda fisit ! Dhe ti vjen ketu e ben gam gam duke na shitur mend. Genjeshtare e paskrupullt, sa thua jetoj ne Kosove, sa thua kam shetitur gjithe europen sa thua jetoj jasht Kosoves, sa thua punoj ne nje zyre me bashkeshortin - sa qe ke kohe te hedhesh vrere mbi fene Islame dite e nate - paramendo! - edhe ne zyre punon! - A lejohet ne europe qe te punosh ne nje zyre dhe ne te njejten kohe te mirresh gjithe diten me nje forum dhe me fene Islame?! - Apo te ka punesuar dikush per kete gje?! - apo ke blere nje PC atje diku ne nje fshat te thelle te Vitis, ske cfare bene dhe rri gjithe diten ne forum... A te pengojne derrat ne oborr?! Se ata rrijne gjithe diten duke bere NGRRRRR NGRRRR -ashtu sic ben ti ketu ne forum! Sepse derrat nuk dijne te bejne ndryshe... lol

    Ps. Nuk e kam zakon te mirem me privatesine e personave, por ja qe dikush te detyron. Eh me privatesine time ka shume te sojit tend qe jane marrur. Mos u shit si ateiste, sepse ne momentin qe me ke treguar vendin ku ke lindur une e di cfare je...
			
		


Paralajmërimet shërbejnë si një mënyrë për t'iu kujtuar ju rregullat e forumit të cilat ju duhet t'i respektoni.*

    Gjithë të mirat,
    Forumi Shqiptar 

Une i bej thirrje Toni 77 dhe te gjithe moderatoreve te tjere qe te me gjejne vetem edhe nje shkrim te vetem - te ngjashem me kete shkrimin me larte dhe une do pranoj qe te largohem menjehere nga ky forum. Kurse une tani do te gjej edhe shkrimet e anetares 'ane' dhe anetareve te tjere te cilet jane marre me privatesine time ne tema te ndryshme, por qe fatkeqesisht nuk i eshte derguar asnje verejtje e vetme dhe ata vazhdojne te qendrojne ne kete forum te korruptuar. Une nuk i trembem perjashtimit, sepse forume te tjera ka sa te duash dhe shume me cilesor se ky. Ky forum eshte i degraduar, ketu nuk ka asgje nen koktrolle. Te gjithe moderatoret dhe vete administratori cdo here kane treguar njeansi te skajshme, duke cenuar keshtu te drejtat e cdo myslimani. Ne kete forum eshte poshtruar dhe perbuzur cdo mysliman ne menyrat me te renda dhe per kete gje asnje anetar nuk eshte perjashtu, kurse anetaret me perkatesi fetare myslimane jane perjashtuar pothuajse per hic gje. E dijne te gjithe anetaret e forumit qe anetarja 'ane' me ka prekur ne privatesi shume me rend se ajo qe e kam bere une me larte:


ane
ane nuk është në linjë
i/e regjistruar

Anëtarësuar
    25-05-2008
Postime
    1,265	




> Citim Postuar më parë nga Gon! Lexo Postimin
>     Shihe shihe zogi vogel
> 
> "...Kthejani ne te njejten menyre sic bene ata me ju. Nese tregoheni durimtar eshte me mire per ju..."
> 
>     E si mund te tregohem une durimtar me ty e me te tjer si ty? Ju nuk dini te ndaleni..! As nuk lodheni duke ofenduar!!. Atehere me duhet te kunderpergjigjem edhe une..


Te ofendova ?!!
    Paskam bere blasfemi ,e mjera une !!
    Vetem te lutem mos vepro si vellezerit e tu nga Pakistani e Egjipti ,per inat timin mos demolo shtepine tende e mos rrah viktimizo anetaret e familjes tende 

Kjo eshte qe me ka thene ane tek tema "Zbulohet nje papirus ku Jezu Krishti fliste per gruan e tij."

Ndoshta kete iniciativ per te me dhene verejtje e ka marre vetem Toni 77 kunder meje per arsyen se ska korrur suksese ne debat me mua sikur tek tema: "Polemika ne mes te myslimaneve dhe te krishtereve - Bibla apo Kurani" apo ndoshta edhe eshte urdheruar nga administratori Albo?! Kercenime nga ky anetar kam pasur edhe tek tema "Polemika ne mes te myslimaneve..." nga ky anetar dhe vertete qenkam i vezhguar nga ky njeri.

Urdheroni dhe me perjashtoni me arsyetimin e atij shkrimit me larte se nuk me behet vone as mua jo  :shkelje syri: 

PS. Kete publikim qe po e bej ne menyre publike eshte e drejte e imja personale...

----------


## Edvin83

Nuk po marr vesh asgjë se ça ka ndodhë aty..

----------


## Sayan2003

O gono na trego pak me qarte se ca ka bo vaki or burr se dhe un spo te kuptoj. 
Qe ky toni_77 bon si me qen i pari forumit kjo nuk do shum tru me e kuptu. Mirpo ti duhet te tregosh qarte se per cfar te ka dhon verejtjen.

 Un se kuptoj kto moderatoret qe moderojn neper forume te tjera pse i lejoni te terheqin verejtje? Nuk bojn verejtje supermoderatoret qe moderojn ne ato forume dhe bojn si cuba keta pleshtat moderator. Hajde dhe merre vesh po deshe.

----------


## Gon!

Ndoshta nuk kam mundur te bej te qarte shkrimin. Puna eshte se me erdhi nje verejtje per arsye se une qenkam marrur me privatesine e personave (shumes) 'kinse'! Por une vetem nje here kam prekur privatsine e personit dhe po sa e kam bere kete, menjehere me ka ardhur verejtja nga ky Toni 77. Por toni genjente kur thoshte : 


> *shume shkrime tua jan te kesaj natyre* dhe kjo nuk duhet te perseritet...


Dhe une i kerkoj ketij Toni 77 qe te me gjej vetem edhe nje shkrim te ngjashem si ky me poshte:




> E tille eshte edhe tere familja yte atje ne Viti! Nje pakic krishtere qe bejne ore e qast incestin, sepse nuk kane rreth me te gjere per te gjetur bashkshortin/en me te larget keshtu qe ia fusin njeri tjetrit brenda perbrenda fisit ! Dhe ti vjen ketu e ben gam gam duke na shitur mend. Genjeshtare e paskrupullt, sa thua jetoj ne Kosove, sa thua kam shetitur gjithe europen sa thua jetoj jasht Kosoves, sa thua punoj ne nje zyre me bashkeshortin - sa qe ke kohe te hedhesh vrere mbi fene Islame dite e nate - paramendo! - edhe ne zyre punon! - A lejohet ne europe qe te punosh ne nje zyre dhe ne te njejten kohe te mirresh gjithe diten me nje forum dhe me fene Islame?! - Apo te ka punesuar dikush per kete gje?! - apo ke blere nje PC atje diku ne nje fshat te thelle te Vitis, ske cfare bene dhe rri gjithe diten ne forum... A te pengojne derrat ne oborr?! Se ata rrijne gjithe diten duke bere NGRRRRR NGRRRR -ashtu sic ben ti ketu ne forum! Sepse derrat nuk dijne te bejne ndryshe... lol
> 
> Ps. Nuk e kam zakon te mirem me privatesine e personave, por ja qe dikush te detyron. Eh me privatesine time ka shume te sojit tend qe jane marrur. Mos u shit si ateiste, sepse ne momentin qe me ke treguar vendin ku ke lindur une e di cfare je...


Me kete postim iu kam drejtuar antares "ane", por edhe mua kjo anetare me ka prekur ne privatesi dhe per te nuk eshte bere asnje verejtje nga moderatoret. Ky eshte postimi i 'anes' me te cilin me ka prekur ne privatesi:



> Te ofendova ?!!
> Paskam bere blasfemi ,e mjera une !!
> Vetem te lutem mos vepro si vellezerit e tu nga Pakistani e Egjipti ,*per inat timin mos demolo shtepine tende e mos rrah viktimizo anetaret e familjes tende*


Por puna eshte qe vetem une percillem nga moderatoret e sojit "Toni 77". Kurse te tjeret kane te drejte te thone cfare te done se per te tjeret nuk ekziston 'verejtje'. Une po e shoh qe Toni 77 nuk qenka ndegjuar i gjalle askund, sepse edhe ai vete eshte i perlyer ne keso gjera dhe edhe ai ka ofenduar shume here, por per te, te drejtat jane pa kufi, sepse eshte 'moderator' kuptohet!! Eh moderatorlleku cfare cenka!! Nuk eshte mire te keqperdoresh nje titull qe te eshte dhene vetem pse ke mundesi..

Ja dhe verejtja e ketij Toni 77





> toni77_toni
> Skadon 13-12-2012 09:08: Poligamia ne islam
> 
> Mungesë serioziteti në diskutime


lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albo

Nuk mund te ofendosh asnje anetar me te cilin diskuton ne forum. Nuk mund te besh publike asnje informacion personal per anetaret e forumit sic jane per shembull mesazhet private qe ke shkembyer me ta. Keto jane rregulla ne forum dhe nderhyrja e moderatorit eshte me vend.

Veri veshin verejtjes se moderatorit se ata anetare qe i shkelin rregullat ne menyre te perseritur dhe injorojne paralajmerimet, perjashtohen nga forumi.

Albo

----------

